# Ashtray Part Number



## velovite (Jan 19, 2016)

Can anyone with the smoking pack please give me the centre console ashtray part number. I'm looking to buy one to use as a coin holder but there seems to be a variety of different sizes out there and the Mk3 TT does not appear in the list of compatible cars on any I have looked so far. Also, if anyone can point me in the direction of a good source for the right one I would be very grateful.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Are you talking about this type?










This is a medium one I bought but don't need, you do get smaller but it also fouls on the arm rest when from coming forward 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Found these why don't you give them a call?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm after one too 
Sick of buying them that have been advertised to fit TT and they don't

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Are you finding them to large for the mk2 as well?

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes gord 
I've had 3 now 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Right, the TT apparently has two, a tall and a short 
Found the short that come with an adapter









Part number 420087017
















On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

cheaper on eBay

http://www.ebay.it/itm/Audi-TT-8S-Asche ... Swu4BV4smL


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I have that one ManuTT and it's still to tall to allow the armrest to move forward

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I didn't even know there are two sizes! so are you looking for the short or the tall one!?

anyway, on the mk3, I think it's not possible at all to move the armrest forward if you have the ashtray ahead...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I have both just now 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

gogs said:


> I have both just now
> 
> Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


Do they fit the mk2 Gordon ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I've no idea mate, I can measure the medium sized one of you want, it's doesn't have the Alu lid though it's the one below with the black lid










Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## velovite (Jan 19, 2016)

velovite said:


> Can anyone with the smoking pack please give me the centre console ashtray part number. I'm looking to buy one to use as a coin holder but there seems to be a variety of different sizes out there and the Mk3 TT does not appear in the list of compatible cars on any I have looked so far. Also, if anyone can point me in the direction of a good source for the right one I would be very grateful.


Thanks to you all for responding with your help and advice.


----------

